# Ylang Ylang



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 3, 2019)

I really can not decide if I like this one or not.  it always smells familiar and the last time I smelled the bars I just made with it, it hit me...….I think it smells a little like ben gay.  what do you guys think of this essential oil?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2019)

Its one of the nasties things I've ever smelled, like cat pee.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 3, 2019)

No help in this post yet but just calling attention to it.

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ylang-ylang.76478/

Research Ylang on here, there are a lot of posts. In fact I'm going there now to see if anyone answered my question in another thread.


----------



## artemis (Oct 3, 2019)

I think it smells like hot tar... But I know a lot of people really like it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 3, 2019)

HAHAHAHA the replies are cracking me up. 
um, ylang ylang is one of love it or hate it type of scents. I love it, but with the preface to say, not all ylang ylang is created equally. The one I got from ND was HORRID, but the one I got from ED was divine.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 3, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> No help in this post yet but just calling attention to it.
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ylang-ylang.76478/
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 3, 2019)

I have one FO that smells like cat pee to me.  I wonder if it has ylang ylang in it!


----------



## artemis (Oct 3, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have one FO that smells like cat pee to me.  I wonder if it has ylang ylang in it!



My EO loving friend thinks cedar EO smells like cat pee. I disagree, but maybe that's what you're detecting.


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2019)

It is too strong for me to use it as an only EO, but it is good added to a blend.


----------



## Becky1024 (Oct 4, 2019)

I like it, but it's not a big seller with my customers. The price is going sky high, so once my bottle is empty I will discontinue the scent in my line.


----------



## szaza (Oct 7, 2019)

Haha I remember I once did a blend with cedar and ylang ylang. Maybe I like cat pee? I also love jasmin (another cat pee scent apparently)


----------



## geniash (Oct 7, 2019)

Wow ladies. Ylang-Ylang that I have is from Now Essential Oils and it smells as a delicate flower. Very nice floral notes, almost like a perfume. If I had to describe it - almost like Petitgrain EO minus that grassy smell. I recall hearing that its very popular in the perfumes. Of course each batch is different - but nice flowery notes vs cat pee? I would switch EO supplier or at least try it from another company.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2019)

@geniash I think the scent thing is much like the cilantro/mango taste thing. Some people find the taste of cilantro to be like soap - my hubby is one of them and hates it. So following that line, I think some people find the scent of ylang (no matter where it is from) or jasmine to be offensive - like cat pee. I personally don't care for ylang, but it doesn't smell like cat pee to me. Everyone's nose and scent receptors are different.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 12, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have one FO that smells like cat pee to me.  I wonder if it has ylang ylang in it!


I finally bought Ylang Ylang and it smells very floral to me.  As far as florals go, I like it.


----------

